# Cube T-shirts



## Brian Le (Apr 13, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in buying a cubing related t-shirt? I'll put up pictures later.



EDIT: Here are the images. If you are interested, PM me and we'll discuss further. You can also AIM me at radicalbriguy or Yahoo! or MSN at khoale1234567"at"sbcglobal"dot"net. My Yahoo! and MSN ID is my email address. In the subject title, put "Cubing T-shirts: Speedsolving", otherwise I will not open.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 13, 2008)

Peeked my curiosity.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd be interested, depending on what they look like. I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 13, 2008)

depends on aesthetics...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 13, 2008)

Will there be other apparel options like hats or wristbands possibly? If not, I'll have to sport another cube patterned thong next competition.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

I would love one (or many) and am thinking about getting a credit card, but until I get one I can't buy any.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2008)

If there was a cubing related beanie
like that, I would definately buy it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2008)

How much? (Seems as though that wasn't long enough)


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> How much? (Seems as though that wasn't long enough)



It depends on how many you are buying. Individual shirts would cost six dollars, and in bulk (five shirts), it would cost twenty-five dollars. 

So, buying five shirts would mean five dollars for each shirt. Buying only one shirt would be six dollars.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, that is a cheap t-shirt (or at least, compared to t-shirt prices here in New Zealand). I'd buy some!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2008)

$6? Not bad. How much is shipping?


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd buy one, would it be possible to make some in black though? I'm not much for white t-shirts, haha.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd prefer this. 

But if you bring a few to Berkeley for a reasonable price, people will buy it. It's a nice and simple design...

Seen this?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 14, 2008)

I really like the shirts in the first post. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright guys. According per to Lucas' suggestion, I'll be bringing the shirts to Berkeley Spring. If you will be there, please "pre-order" from me through PM or my contact information in my original post. 

I hate to say it, but people that are going to Berkeley will have a "first-priority", because the transaction(s) will be easier. If I have any left, I will sell the rest off through mail-order.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are shops selling Cube T-Shirts? I live in Austria and it would be great to buy it somewhere around, but please also post shops if they are in America or somewhere else.. thank you!


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

thats a cool T-shirt do you have theem in blue? also you never said what the shiping is


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have no trouble paying for the T-shirts alone, but where do you live, and how much is the shipping? I live in Singapore.

If I really wanted to, I could easily make my own with iron-on paper.


----------

